# BMW Speeding Ticket Tips



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

On the new 3 series BMW'S there is a control that lets you switch between temperature , speeds. etc on the dash to view digitally. When you get to the speed it shows speed but if you hold the button down it will reset to zero and show the speed you are currently driving. If you were doing say 75 and get pulled over, you slow down to 70 and hold the reset button at 70.. When the officer asks you why he pulled you over and you ask why? He says do you know how fast you were going?? 70 according to my dash and computer.. I got you down for 75 but look at my dash, it shows 70 and both the analog and digital showed 70 while I was driving.. Most likely he will let you go, if not take a picture if you have a digital camera handy of the speed on the dash with the officer next to you to fight in court. What makes his computer right an dyour wrong? In court that creates reasonable doubt, can't convict with reasonable doubt..


----------



## Burakfb (Oct 27, 2004)

sneaky aren't we?

I know for sure that the first speeding ticket i get with my car, i'm having that thing taken away and given to my brother.

so hopefully this wont' be a option for me!



but good thinking!


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> ...Most likely he will let you go, if not take a picture if you have a digital camera handy of the speed on the dash with the officer next to you to fight in court. What makes his computer right an dyour wrong? In court that creates reasonable doubt, can't convict with reasonable doubt..


Riiiight! :rofl:

It's all over when the judge asks 'when was the last time you have your car's speedometer calibrated?'


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Never make any admission to a police officer, unless it is within the law. Example: speed limit is 70 mph. How fast do you think you were going - A: 70. Never admit to breaking the law, the statement could end up being used against you. So if you set your thingy to 70 in a 70, great. If the zone is still less than 70, it won't really matter. At best, it gets you a lower fine.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*What if your car is new and digital?*



BlackChrome said:


> Riiiight! :rofl:
> 
> It's all over when the judge asks 'when was the last time you have your car's speedometer calibrated?'


Are the digital ones calibrate as well? Are we required to calibrate? if so , how often??
:dunno:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> Are the digital ones calibrate as well? Are we required to calibrate? if so , how often??
> :dunno:


Just because it's digital dosn't mean it does not need to get calibrated. You can screw up the whole calibration when you simply get different size tires (if not within spec).

AFAIK, we aren't exactly required to calibrate our speedometers (they should be done before the cars leave the factory). But if you are going to use that against the cop's statement (whose radar/lidar probably gets calibarted once a month? Every 6 months? :dunno: don't quote me on that!), who do you think the judge is going to believe?


----------



## Burakfb (Oct 27, 2004)

you know what, after you said calibarte it kinda hit me.

i always seems like that i'm not going at the speed the speedometer tells me i'm going at. i'll be doing 80 but cars are passing my left and right(little exageration but true) i'm going 60 on the streets(not that i do often) but other cars are doing same.

i wanted to do a run with anothe car and mine, but never had the chance, maybe i should do that before rolling to a dealer!

or 

Should i just get it "calibarted"?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

a-The policeman & judge don't give a rats azz what your digital speedo says.b-by the time you stop let alone the time he sees it it will not say 70 anymore,it will be dropping steadily as it recalculates avg. speed.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Clarke said:


> ...b-by the time you stop let alone the time he sees it it will not say 70 anymore,it will be dropping steadily as it recalculates avg. speed.


I went back and re-read the original post and I finally figured out what he meant by digital. That's part of the OBC features: average speed MPH. So you are right, by the time you are completely stop, it might read something like 50MPH!

And I thought he meant the e90 has some kind of digital speedometer! 
Me<---:banghead:


----------



## ragskne (Nov 19, 2004)

As a Police officer and soon to be BMW owner in Pennsylvania, that is not going to work. In fact, it will probably only p*ss him off and make it more likely you get a ticket. Your best defense is to be apologetic and polite. If your plan worked once, consider yourself lucky, you probably were stopped by a rookie.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

ragskne said:


> As a Police officer and soon to be BMW owner in Pennsylvania, that is not going to work. In fact, it will probably only p*ss him off and make it more likely you get a ticket. Your best defense is to be apologetic and polite. If your plan worked once, consider yourself lucky, you probably were stopped by a rookie.


That doesn't bode very well, you almost seem to have the attitude that if it's woman and she has enormous boobs you will let her off, but the ugly man gets the ticket?

Thought it was only in the movies...

XD,
ELmO


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

ragskne said:


> As a Police officer and soon to be BMW owner in Pennsylvania, that is not going to work. In fact, it will probably only p*ss him off and make it more likely you get a ticket. Your best defense is to be apologetic and polite. If your plan worked once, consider yourself lucky, you probably were stopped by a rookie.


High jack coming...I have a question for you officer, and I know you don't speak for all Police, you could be a detective too...but here you go:

What's more dangerous? A late model BMW, or other make/model that has been designed to easily cruise in the triple digits, traveling 90 mph (speed limit 65) on a straight, 3 lane, highway with extremely light traffic (say 8 cars in a 10 mile stretch), at night, with clear weather, and dry pavement; or a 20 year old pick up with miss matched tires traveling at 75 mph in the same conditions?


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

hugh1850 said:


> High jack coming...I have a question for you officer, and I know you don't speak for all Police, you could be a detective too...but here you go:
> 
> What's more dangerous? A late model BMW, or other make/model that has been designed to easily cruise in the triple digits, traveling 90 mph (speed limit 65) on a straight, 3 lane, highway with extremely light traffic (say 8 cars in a 10 mile stretch), at night, with clear weather, and dry pavement; or a 20 year old pick up with miss matched tires traveling at 75 mph in the same conditions?


The BMW - Next question,
ELmO


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

Burakfb said:


> you know what, after you said calibarte it kinda hit me.
> 
> i always seems like that i'm not going at the speed the speedometer tells me i'm going at. i'll be doing 80 but cars are passing my left and right(little exageration but true) i'm going 60 on the streets(not that i do often) but other cars are doing same.
> 
> ...


Or set your cruise control and drive a measured distance on an expressway -- try 20+ miles. I've found that at ~75mph, my speedo is off about 4mph.


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

elmalloc said:


> The BMW - Next question,
> ELmO


 The biggest thing that drivers in-general overlook with regards to speed limits is WHY those limits are there in the first place. It's all about braking for possible hazards.

Assume the speed limit posted in an area is 25 mph - common residential speeds.

If you're travelling 25 mph and need to brake, you can do so in a distance of X.

If you're travelling 30 mph that will usually add a few CAR LENGTHS to the braking distance of the car (your reaction time alone will cause an extra several feet versus the 25mph example). If you're braking because little Timmy ran out into the street after his ball, that distance could easily be the difference between you stopping just in front of him versus putting him in the hospital.

I would personally like to see speed limits raised on most major US interstates, but around town all of the limits I see seem to make perfect sense.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Rowag said:


> If you're travelling 30 mph that will usually add a few CAR LENGTHS to the braking distance of the car (your reaction time alone will cause an extra several feet versus the 25mph example). If you're braking because little Timmy ran out into the street after his ball, that distance could easily be the difference between you stopping just in front of him versus putting him in the hospital.


Little timmy dropped his ball in a 45 MPH street, I was going 50, and the car in front of me came to ac omplete halt - and I was unable to stop in time - and rammed his rear end by about 5 mph.

The guy pulled on his bumper and said it's broken, my insurance company said it costed $600 to repair his vehicle (bull..oh well).

Litltte Timmy, by the way, was riding his bicicyle against traffic, DRIBBLING A BASKETBALL.

damn put some common sense into your kids if you're going to stick it in,
ELmO


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

elmalloc said:


> Little timmy dropped his ball in a 45 MPH street, I was going 50, and the car in front of me came to ac omplete halt - and I was unable to stop in time - and rammed his rear end by about 5 mph.
> 
> The guy pulled on his bumper and said it's broken, my insurance company said it costed $600 to repair his vehicle (bull..oh well).
> 
> ...


 Holy crap, a basketball? :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: That's almost natural selection waiting to happen...

Agreed 100%. Parents need to take MUCH more responsibility for their children (try something like, um, basic parenting?) That's another soapbox I won't get on right now, though.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> Little timmy dropped his ball in a 45 MPH street, I was going 50, and the car in front of me came to ac omplete halt - and I was unable to stop in time - and rammed his rear end by about 5 mph.


You were either following the car too closely, weren't paying attention, or don't know how to panic brake.

Sorry to be mean, but there's no excuse for that one. BMWs have very good brakes. Unless an F1 car is in front of you, you should be able to stop faster than the car in front of you.

And it doesn't matter if Timmy should have been playing in the street or not. Lecture the parent later, after you _haven't_ hit the kid.

My parents were very careful with me, but I remember the one time I ran out into the street. They pulled me back immediately and I got a good lecture about the dangers of that - so fer cryin' out loud, _stop_ for what may be that one time, rather than complain about kids today.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, and as far as that excuse goes - a guy I saw at a courtroom said his speedometer was off, and had a guy with him who runs a shop who testified that he tested the speedometer after the fact, and it was off. The judge gave him the ticket anyway. She said that making sure the speedometer was accurate was part of the responsibility of owning a car.

Makes sense. The practical upshot is, whether you really don't know or are just trying to pull a fast one, that doesn't hold water.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> You were either following the car too closely, weren't paying attention, or don't know how to panic brake.
> 
> Sorry to be mean, but there's no excuse for that one. BMWs have very good brakes. Unless an F1 car is in front of you, you should be able to stop faster than the car in front of you.
> 
> ...


Who said I was in a BMW? I was farther back than you ever will be in your BMW, I would place a bet on that. I didn't hit the kid. You need go back in your BMW and finger yourself, you're the type of person I don't like being associated with when I drive a BMW. Your parents were careful I guess, what part of "don't run into the street" didnt you get?

The majority of people give enough room to be able to slow down to 5 mph, you are not prepared for a full on stop from 50 mph in a car other than a BMW. You won't ever know until you really have to slam your brakes, which most people haven't experienced more than once or twice.

-ELmO


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> Who said I was in a BMW? I was farther back than you ever will be in your BMW, I would place a bet on that.


Far back enough is relative. You need to be far back enough to stop, if need be, if something happens with the car in front of you.



elmalloc said:


> You need go back in your BMW and finger yourself, you're the type of person I don't like being associated with when I drive a BMW.


My car isn't a BMW.



elmalloc said:


> The majority of people give enough room to be able to slow down to 5 mph, you are not prepared for a full on stop from 50 mph in a car other than a BMW.


I've hit full stop in my car and on my bike on the freeway (50-70) more than once, when someone pulled out into an HOV lane or saw something in front of them and just came to a halt.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> Who said I was in a BMW? I was farther back than you ever will be in your BMW, I would place a bet on that. I didn't hit the kid. You need go back in your BMW and finger yourself, you're the type of person I don't like being associated with when I drive a BMW. Your parents were careful I guess, what part of "don't run into the street" didnt you get?
> 
> -ELmO


 :thumbdwn: way out of line


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> You won't ever know until you really have to slam your brakes, which most people haven't experienced more than once or twice.


With the edit...

I've practiced panic braking, and have had to use it more than once on the street. Everyone should. It's part of driving.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*MY ZHP with COMP SSR Wheels mounted*

on to my huge Front rotors and calipers, not to forget the PS2 tires will stop on a dime from triple digit speeds. I can see the officers point of view where doing 75 can seem fast but if I was sitting in the same car he was driving, I would hate to be in it at over 80 and have to change lanes or do a panic brake :nono: Officers should use common sense when judging which speed is fast for a car on a highway or interstate. I'm not saying because you have a new BMW you can do 60 in a school zone or on a residential side street where any kid could pop out but being logical on an empty highway,freeway or interstate.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

If you don't play nice, I'll slap everyone and close the thread  :angel:


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

German speedometers, and BMW's in particular, are well known for reading high (faster than actual groundspeed) from the factory. _Car and Driver_ did an article and testing to prove this point in 2002 (see link below).

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=4&article_id=1906&page_number=1


----------



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

no, this is thread is dumb.


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

When I was learning to drive I was told to always assume that when someone is breaking that it could be a panic stop - has saved my butt on a couple of occasions.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

hugh1850 said:


> :thumbdwn: way out of line


Agreed. Showed his immature side...


----------



## 325i RocketGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

hugh1850 said:


> High jack coming...I have a question for you officer, and I know you don't speak for all Police, you could be a detective too...but here you go:
> 
> What's more dangerous? A late model BMW, or other make/model that has been designed to easily cruise in the triple digits, traveling 90 mph (speed limit 65) on a straight, 3 lane, highway with extremely light traffic (say 8 cars in a 10 mile stretch), at night, with clear weather, and dry pavement; or a 20 year old pick up with miss matched tires traveling at 75 mph in the same conditions?


Your question falsely presumes that speed limits have anything to do with safety in the first place. Speed limits are purposely set low so that officers are virtually guranteed "probable cause" to stop any driver they like (thus avoiding various Constitutional prohibitions against such capricious behavior). Plus, the revenooers and insurance companies have found it fiscally advantageous, too.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

325i RocketGuy said:


> Your question falsely presumes that speed limits have anything to do with safety in the first place. Speed limits are purposely set low so that officers are virtually guranteed "probable cause" to stop any driver they like (thus avoiding various Constitutional prohibitions against such capricious behavior). Plus, the revenooers and insurance companies have found it fiscally advantageous, too.


Link/Source?

In the nicest possible way, I just don't buy this. Speed limits have surely been abused from time to time for local financial gain, and for political purposes (double nickel limits in teh 70s), but you mean you don't think that they are set in general for overall road safety for ALL road users?

In other words for:

- The mom in the Minivan
- The 10,000# dump truck delivering a load of gravel
- Ms. Gal in the Miata 
- The pumped up Civic DX
- The (hopefully) alert 70 year old in the Grand Marquis

i.e. all road users...?

Sure, you can argue about +10 or -10 mph overall and each state/locale has the right to set as appropriate.

Also, local culture comes into play; in Germany obviously the limit is set quite high, but (Alex please correct if I am wrong) the standard of driving education required to operate a motor vehicle ther is much much more involved than here (say) in Fla where young Donnie turning 15 years 8 months and getting a learner's permit to take the F150 to McDonalds' job after school. Shortly after that he gets his license (with a scant level of experience) at age 16 he can be on the Interstate tooling along at max chat...scary :eeps:


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Link/Source?
> 
> In the nicest possible way, I just don't buy this. Speed limits have surely been abused from time to time for local financial gain, and for political purposes (double nickel limits in teh 70s), but you mean you don't think that they are set in general for overall road safety for ALL road users?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you're right. The laws probably have to be designed to accomodate the least common denominator.

So those of us who have vehicles designed for high speed, keep them maintained (including tire pressure checked regularly), and are more serious about driving in general are subject to laws designed for the example drivers you listed above.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Also, local culture comes into play; in Germany obviously the limit is set quite high, but (Alex please correct if I am wrong) the standard of driving education required to operate a motor vehicle ther is much much more involved than here (say) in Fla where young Donnie turning 15 years 8 months and getting a learner's permit to take the F150 to McDonalds' job after school. Shortly after that he gets his license (with a scant level of experience) at age 16 he can be on the Interstate tooling along at max chat...scary :eeps:


I agree. The cop isn't just thinking of the car; he also has to assume that everyone is the lowest common denominator of driver. He doesn't know if you're a twenty-HPDE-a-year skidpad-lovin' BMW owner or a just-got-my-license BMW driver. Back to my ongoing rant about how it's too easy to get a license in the US...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Rob325_in_AZ said:



> Unfortunately, you're right. The laws probably have to be designed to accomodate the least common denominator.
> 
> So those of us who have vehicles designed for high speed, keep them maintained (including tire pressure checked regularly), and are more serious about driving in general are subject to laws designed for the example drivers you listed above.


Yeah, and you can still do all that and get T-boned by the idiot in the SUV on the cell phone unfortunately


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Also, local culture comes into play; in Germany obviously the limit is set quite high, but (Alex please correct if I am wrong) the standard of driving education required to operate a motor vehicle ther is much much more involved than here (say) in Fla where young Donnie turning 15 years 8 months and getting a learner's permit to take the F150 to McDonalds' job after school. Shortly after that he gets his license (with a scant level of experience) at age 16 he can be on the Interstate tooling along at max chat...scary :eeps:


:stupid: I'd honestly stop driving and take the train if the speed limit is dropped tomorrow!


----------



## ragskne (Nov 19, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> High jack coming...I have a question for you officer, and I know you don't speak for all Police, you could be a detective too...but here you go:
> 
> What's more dangerous? A late model BMW, or other make/model that has been designed to easily cruise in the triple digits, traveling 90 mph (speed limit 65) on a straight, 3 lane, highway with extremely light traffic (say 8 cars in a 10 mile stretch), at night, with clear weather, and dry pavement; or a 20 year old pick up with miss matched tires traveling at 75 mph in the same conditions?


In the eyes of the law you are more of a violator. However, you are asking a question concerning who is more wrong. In a perfect world, those who have high performing cars that are well maintained and driven by competent drivers would be able to drive 90 mph in 65 zone. We don't live in a perfect world, speed is the common demoninator. Your 90 mph violation outweighs a 75 mph violation, end of story.

I would also like to address the post about good looking women not getting tickets. I can't speak for the highway patrol officers, because I work in a city where traffic enforcement is not our highest priority. I based my decision to write a ticket entirely on the driver's attitude. If the driver wanted to argue with me about the color of a traffic light, they always received a ticket. If they were polite and realized the error of their ways ( and didn't do anything entirely moronic or dangerous) then they usually recieved a warning. Breasts had nothing to do with my decision.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## 325i RocketGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

wingspan said:


> In the nicest possible way, I just don't buy this. Speed limits have surely been abused from time to time for local financial gain, and for political purposes (double nickel limits in teh 70s), but you mean you don't think that they are set in general for overall road safety for ALL road users?


I just don't think an arbitrary velocity has anything to do with whether a given driver's behavior is "safe" or "unsafe". If safety is the concern, then enforcement should be focused on "unsafe" behavior. The problem comes in when you try to prosecute a driver for "unsafe" driving. Who gets to define "unsafe"? Is 76mph during the day on an empty divided highway unsafe? How about 54mph in a blinding snowstorm at night on a city street? How do we measure "safety" objectively? These are hard questions to answer. Can you imagine the backlog in traffic court if the only violation you could cite someone for was "unsafe driving"? Defense lawyers would have a field day.

So instead of doing that, lawmakers set an artifically low speed limit so that the question of what constitutes "safe" versus "unsafe" is effectively up to the individual officer's discretion. Since most drivers technically are in violation of the speed limit, there is no longer anything to contest.

If you still don't believe that safety and speed limits have nothing to do with each other, try using the "safety defense" the next time you're in traffic court. (Assuming, of course, that you were driving at a "safe" speed).


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

ragskne said:


> As a Police officer and soon to be BMW owner in Pennsylvania, that is not going to work. In fact, it will probably only p*ss him off and make it more likely you get a ticket. Your best defense is to be apologetic and polite. If your plan worked once, consider yourself lucky, you probably were stopped by a rookie.


Be apologetic and be nice? That doesn't work out here. I won't be apologetic, but I'll be civil. No admissions, though. Your job is easy enough, right, you don't need my help.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> You need go back in your BMW and finger yourself, you're the type of person I don't like being associated with when I drive a BMW. Your parents were careful I guess, what part of "don't run into the street" didnt you get?
> 
> -ELmO


RG needs to finger herself? Are you ****ing kidding me? As it turns out, I don't agree with RG on quite a few things, but she has been around for a long time, much longer than you or I, and should not have to put up with your bull****. So if she won't say it, I will. Shut up. It's hard to get banned here, but you look like a front-runner for that distinction. Way out of line.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

325i RocketGuy said:


> I just don't think an arbitrary velocity has anything to do with whether a given driver's behavior is "safe" or "unsafe". If safety is the concern, then enforcement should be focused on "unsafe" behavior. The problem comes in when you try to prosecute a driver for "unsafe" driving. Who gets to define "unsafe"?


Probably we all would agree with your point. Even driving the speed limit can be unsafe if traffic is very heavy and someone is weaving in and out and tailgating people. Unfortunately this is not as simple to define or as easy to measure as speed. Personally I think that speed is probably one of the less important variables when it comes to 'safe' driving.


----------

